
Overview effect - charlieirish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect
======
Aiden_Caiden
I found this critical perspective "Rethinking The Overview Effect" really
interesting:
[https://www.academia.edu/5995107/Rethinking_the_Overview_Eff...](https://www.academia.edu/5995107/Rethinking_the_Overview_Effect)
The author argues that Overview is a cultural, not natural, reaction to seeing
the Earth from space.

